# Stolen Raft, Missoula, MT



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Fucking Meth Heads took it 
Its a pretty distinctive rig I'll keep an eye out 
Maybe try Kallispell area groups and pawn shops too


----------



## Gneiss Genes (Jun 30, 2020)

Yup. Unfortunately, I think you're right. Can't turn your back on a mountain bike in Missoula, but I'm a little surprised to see a raft disappear. I'll definitely be looking north and in Western WA. Thanks for keeping an eye out locally!


----------

